# DGS website available in ENGLISH



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

https://www.dgs.pt/

All the updates on COVID-19


----------



## Knollbrow (Aug 15, 2017)

Thank you for the link - click the little globe icon near top right to select language


----------



## proud.to.be.EUROPEAN (Feb 14, 2020)

Webpage is only providing (lazy) translation link to google translate.


----------



## dancebert (Jun 4, 2015)

Google Translate uses Brazilian Portuguese. Bing Translator has the option of European or Brazilian Portuguese. Paste www.dgs.pt into the translator at https://www.bing.com/translator


----------



## miguel123 (Apr 20, 2020)

Thank you for the link!


----------

